# Alundra alcanzó 2000....



## fenixpollo

Perdónanos, Alundra, si como un grupo no nos dimos cuenta que una de sus miembros claves llegó a un hito en su trayectoría como forera.  No quiere decir que no te queramos....

 *¡Gracias por tu contribución, tu ayuda, tu buena actitud, tu inteligencia y la excelencia de tus 2.000 (y pico) posts!*  

 *¡Enhorabuena! *​


----------



## Bienvenidos

* ¡Te felicito, Alundra! *​ * 
**Bien*


----------



## cuchuflete

¡Gracias Alundra!

Por los dos mil, llenos de buen espíritu y sabiduría, y tantas buenas preguntas, te doy un gran abrazote.

Por los "y pico", pues mereces muchos abrazos más.

Te felicito,
cuchu​


----------



## Eugin

Como dirías vos misma: ¡*ENHORABUENA, ALUNDRA*!!  

Muchas gracias por cada uno de tus tan interesantes posts llenos amistad y ganas de ayudar!!

Para ti!!

*MUCHAS FELICITACIONES!! (¡te las tienes merecidas!!)*


----------



## Kong Ze

Muchas felicidades y muchas gracias por todo, Alundra.

Como sospecho que te gusta la danza... te dejo un regalito.


----------



## Rayines

¡¡Felicitacíones Alundra, por tus mensajes simpáticos y espontáneos!!


----------



## Mariaguadalupe

¡¡¡¡Felicidades Alundra y gracias por toda tu ayuda!!!


----------



## Alundra

¡¡¡FENIX!!! Esto ya no me lo esperaba .... ¿No te puedo contar nada, eh?  
Gracias, por ser siempre un buen amigo.... Gracias a ti que me atiendes en cuanto solicito tu ayuda, gracias por todo, eres un solete.

Bienvenido, gracias  

Cuchu, me encanta leer tus mensajes, son geniales, gracias a ti también y ahí van más abrazos.

Eugin, eres estupenda, siempre dando muy buenos consejos, gracias por el osito (¡Me encantan los peluches!) y por las felicitaciones.

Kong Ze, acertaste , me apasiona la danza, gracias, la foto es divina, y gracias también por tus ayudas cuando las necesito. 

Inés, encanto, gracias a ti, por tus mensajes llenos de sabiduría.

Guada, eres estupenda, gracias.

De verdad que esto ya no me lo esperaba.... gracias a todos ustedes, que me alegraron el día...  y en especial a fenixpollo por tener el detalle.



Alundra.


----------



## danielfranco

Una vez más, llegué tarde...
¡Pero aun así, felices 2,000!


----------



## Metztli

Mas vale tarde, que no venir, dicen...

*MUCHAS FELICIDADES *
*Y MUCHAS GRACIAS*
* POR TANTA AYUDA, SIEMPRE!!!*​


----------



## Mei

Ai ai ai ai.... ¿llego tarde?   

MUCHAS FELICIDADES ALUNDRA  Y MUCHAS GRACIAS POR TU AYUDA !!!!

Mei


----------



## Fernando

Muchas gracias, Alundra. 

Gracias también a Fenixpollo por abrir el hilo. Lo único malo que tiene esto de las páginas de agradecimientos es que parece que por olvidarnos de abrir una página nos olvidamos del forero.


----------



## Alundra

Gracias, Daniel, Metztli, Mei y Fernando, no llegais tarde... acabamos de empezar  

Yo sí que tengo mucho que agradeceros a todos. Sois un encanto.

Alundra.


----------



## Maruja14

F E L I C I D A D E S      A L U N D R A 

Es un gusto leer tus post.

¡Cómo se nos pasó tu efemérides!

¡No tenemos perdón!


----------



## América

*2000 VECES FELICIDADES Y MUCHAS GRACIAS POR TODO*


----------



## beatrizg

Yo también me uno a la celebración...

¡Felicidades, Alundra!
Eres una de las caras amables del foro.


----------



## Alundra

Gracias Maruja, tus mensajes también son muy buenos  

América, gracias a ti también, es un placer estar con vosotros.

Tu sí que eres un encanto Beatriz, siempre tan discreta y dispuesta a ayudar a los demás.


Gracias por todo, de verdad que sois geniales.  

Alundra.


----------



## la reine victoria

*Congratulations Alundra!*


*      *




​(Sorry I'm late)  

LRV​





​​


----------



## cirrus

Alundra gracias por tus mensajes.  Enhorabuena con tu postiversario.

Un saludo


----------



## Masood

Cheers, Alundra. You're a star!


----------



## Alundra

LRV, Cirrus, Masood... Gracias a vosotros por ser tan amables.  

Alundra.


----------



## GenJen54

As always, I'm late to arrive at the party!  Congratulations for 1,000 more fabulous contributions.  It is a pleasure and joy sharing these fora with you.


----------



## Chaska Ñawi

Muchas gracias por todo, Alundra!

He cocinado una tortita para ti -
Buen provecho!

un abrazo,
Chaska


----------



## lauranazario

Felicidades, Alundra.

Tus aportaciones en WR son muy interesantes... pero me imagino que palidecen ante todos los retos y las aventuras que encuentras  en otra faceta de tu vida 

Saludos,
LN


----------



## Alundra

Muchísimas gracias GenJen, Chaska, Laura   Son sencillamente estupendos, cada día estoy más contenta de haber encontrado este foro.  

Gracias.
Alundra.


----------



## Txiri

"Grano de trigo, alondra ..."

Alundra alondra, felicitaciones y mi gracias por todo

Una ramita de Txiri


----------



## Alundra

Gracias Txiri, eres un solete.

Alundra.


----------

